# 80s JD L108



## JBarnaby1987 (Nov 5, 2015)

i got this mower for free and need to get it running.. as I was looking at it looks like a few things have been splice in, does anyone have a wiring diagram for this model or even a service manual ... motor look original.. also to start it I have to jump the starter and it doesn't seem to get enough fuel unless you dump gas in the carb... still investigating but would def need a wiring diagram

thanks


----------



## JBarnaby1987 (Nov 5, 2015)

ok an update.. I got the mower running just needed a few tune up items... but I still need a wiring diagram or a place to look one up... does anyone happen to know where I can get one?


----------

